# Pad Lubrication



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Mike
Is pad lubrication important only i have watched a couple of your vids where your using a polish then a finish glaze and you dont prime either pad.

Rob


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Answer to that is...well loads of answer.are you talking about machine polishing/paint correction...if so I always "prime" my pads, either with a squirt of QD or some of the chemical I`m using (polish etc)......it stops the pad absorbing all the polish you are using as it`s already "damp".....this in turn helps the polish to work a lot better, you get better coverage and the polish breaks down more evenly........I also "prime" my wax pads as I find this helps spread the product further, allowing a very fine thin layer of wax which is easier to buff off..I did use to use dry pads but found i was using more product as the foam pad was absorbing a lot of it.....

So, the answer for me would be always "prime" your pads, whether machine or hand polishing. Some might disagree but that`s how I do it now.
Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Geoff
I know most answers will be yes, but just been watching mike do some swirl removal and apply finish to the area and he didnt prime either pad, might be it was only a short vid for teaching purposes and just wanted show how to do it.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Old habits die hard...

When I started buffing there were not dedicated pad conditioners. Later when I went to work for Meguiar's they recommended M34 for conditioning cutting pads before compounding but it was an option.

I've always just buffed a little with the first few passes as I knew a lot of the initial product is seeping into the pad, then stop and add fresh product.

Same result, different approach.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Either use a lot of product or condition is the general rule you will get lots of different answers from here but it's better safe than sorry.

Dry buffing can rip your pads to pieces and the very worst burn your paint.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I alaways prime my 3M pads with a quick spritz of AutoGlym Fast Shine and Lube....have tried lots of QD's but this one seems to work the best.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

[QUOTE

So, the answer for me would be always "prime" your pads, whether machine or hand polishing. Some might disagree but that`s how I do it now.
Hope this helps:thumb:[/QUOTE]

i got my rotary only yesterday so will be starting out soon. this is a very important point for me to remember, cheers!


----------

